
Web 2.0 Domain Name Generator - jmonegro
http://www.dotomator.com/web20.html
======
mgenzel
Of course, it's to go along with the classic Web 2.0 BS Generator
<http://emptybottle.org/bullshit/>

There's also web 2.0 logo, name & tagline (all together) generatorL
<http://www.blastone.com/games/generator/index.php>

------
herval
I'm frankly disappointed by the lack of names following the most common naming
'algorithms':

\- take any common word and remove one or more vowels from it: hackr,
generatr, flickr...

\- a lot of repeated words and meaningless sounds (which sound like an african
dialect): booozer, mooogle, bozzinga, meebo... anything weird goes

:-)

------
TrevorJ
Some of these are actually good :) Nice idea.

